# Thor and Silver Surfer vs. Star Wars



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor and Silver Surfer go into the Starwars universe and go on an absolute rampage, aiming first for Luke Skywalker and then everybody else.

Do they succeed?


----------



## ZergKage (Sep 7, 2011)

Force locked!


----------



## lucky (Sep 7, 2011)

wellll... power output wise they'd be able to solo anybody in the Star wars U.  But if working together, a galaxy's worth of force users would probably be able to take them apart, or at the very least mindfuck them.


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 7, 2011)

lucky said:


> wellll... power output wise they'd be able to solo anybody in the Star wars U.  But if working together, a galaxy's worth of force users would probably be able to take them apart, or at the very least mindfuck them.




u don't no if they can mind fuck them.. herald and godly solos


----------



## Francesco. (Sep 7, 2011)

Team one stomps.


----------



## Supersonic Racer (Sep 7, 2011)

Even with EU feats, Thor and Silver Surfer take this with relative easy. Though they might be able to put up a little fight if EU is allowed.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 7, 2011)

EU is allowed.


----------



## Vault (Sep 7, 2011)

They still get stomped.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Sep 7, 2011)

Can't SS just reality warp them away


----------



## Vault (Sep 7, 2011)

...

SS isnt that powerful last time I checked.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

lucky said:


> wellll... power output wise they'd be able to solo anybody in the Star wars U.  But if working together, *a galaxy's worth of force users* would probably be able to take them apart, or at the very least *mindfuck *them.



Heeeh. Maybe. Not so sure.


----------



## Glued (Sep 7, 2011)

The Galaxy Gun, The Tarkin, The Death Star, The Interplanetary Ion Cannon, The Sun Crusher, The Centerpoint Station, The sun crusher, The Superlaser, The sun crusher, did I fail to mention the Sun Cusher. Thousands upon thousands of battleships and starfighters.

Then you have the Bedlam Spirits.

Not to mention the fact that Palpatine upon death can take over your body.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 7, 2011)

They still lose


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor solos using 30% of his full power
Surfer solos using 35% of his full power. 

Power Cosmic in one Herald> the whole force

They are not mind raping the Surfer. The Surfer is one of the most mental resistant characters in Marvel. For one attempting to read his mind without permission causes almost deadly feedback. See the Wraith Queen. 

We already know Thor isn't getting mind raped by these less than Xavier level chumps.

Star Wars loses again.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 7, 2011)

so much jelly


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

You know it.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Thor solos using 30% of his full power
> Surfer solos using 35% of his full power.
> 
> Power Cosmic in one Herald> the whole force
> ...



rep
You would seriously have to wank Star Wars to no end to give them a win over either of them at full power.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

Aaah, the ol' jelly based explosive.
Wonderful to use on cracks and other touch to reach holes


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 7, 2011)

a galaxy made up of a civilization with millions of FTL spacecraft which can go into hyperspace and telepaths who can affect thousands to millions across galactic ranges, plus weapons which can destroy planets and suns, people who can suck the life out of entire planets' populations or life-wipe with force storms

yep, so much wank


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 7, 2011)

hell, thor is planet to star level with his best shots, silver surfer potentially star system level via destroying neutron stars and black holes. how many of those are in a galaxy?

do you have any idea how much they'd have to fight to kill off everyone in SWverse even if they just sat there and did nothing? you have no idea how a big a galaxy is. they'd run out of energy long before they could clear it


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

those two are indeed the upper side of herald box but even at their normal ftl space combat mode, well, there is a reason why Norrin Radd couldn't stop the anihalation wave by himself


Then again Cosmic Awareness could grant him what he needs to zip to courouscant really quick and chop the head off the empire.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

not a standard obd win though is it?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> *The Galaxy Gun*, The Tarkin, The Death Star, The Interplanetary Ion Cannon, *The Sun Crusher*, The Centerpoint Station, The sun crusher, The Superlaser, The sun crusher, did I fail to mention the Sun Cusher. Thousands upon thousands of battleships and starfighters.
> 
> Then you have the *Bedlam Spirits*.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Palpatine upon death can take over your body.



Also adding to the fact that Bane, Andeddu, and a few other Sith Lords can also invader your body upon the death of their current vessels as well, Mass Shadow Generator, Infinite Empire, Yuuzhan Vong, etc.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> a galaxy made up of a civilization with millions of FTL spacecraft which can go into hyperspace and telepaths who can affect thousands to millions across galactic ranges, plus weapons which can destroy planets and suns, people who can suck the life out of entire planets' populations or life-wipe with force storms
> 
> yep, so much wank



Marvel universe has the Shia'r Empire and the Skrull Empire they have tons of super powered beings and hax weapons. Thor basically easily soloed the Skrull Fleet in Secret Invasion. 

Chasing Galactus away is much more impressive than defeating the puny Star War's verse.


@Banhammer. The Annihilation Wave> The Star Wars universe. These guys were destroying the fabric of space and time with their invasion. lol Death Star.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 7, 2011)

soloing one fleet of the skrull =/= soloing the entire skrull

because that's what you're proposing, plus various other SW civilizations like the vong


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Now you are underestimating how big the Skrull Fleet is. Either that or ignorant. Keep wanking Star War's though while I'm busy racking up scans that will shut any little hope of them beating a Half Elder God and the strongest Herald of Galactus.

Lol Death Star.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 7, 2011)

okay, you just keep being jelly of a fictional character, i'll see what the scans prove


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 7, 2011)

Scans are not exactly needed, since this thread was dumb to begin with.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Sep 7, 2011)

Vault said:


> ...
> 
> SS isnt that powerful last time I checked.



Wait so cosmic power can't reality warp?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

not really. It's more like "reality enforce"


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> okay, you just keep being jelly of a fictional character, i'll see what the scans prove


You just keep being jelly about me being jelly. 


Nevermind said:


> Scans are not exactly needed, since this thread was dumb to begin with.


Yeah anyone with a brain knows Thor alone could win with ease. 



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Wait so cosmic power can't reality warp?


Galactus can. But for heralds it just make's them resistant to reality warp. Heralds and Galactus aren't the only ones who use power cosmic. Canonically all Eternal's use the power cosmic. Sersi, Thanos, Zuras ect.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> You just keep being jelly about me being jelly.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2011)

Uva thread? :33


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 7, 2011)

thor being butthurt again? nothing new...


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 7, 2011)

The fact that people actually think Thor isn't resistant to possession is even more hilarious though.
I mean even Dr Strange had to back off when he wasn't prepared to handle the enormity of Thor's godly soul.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Galactus can. But for heralds it just make's them resistant to reality warp. Heralds and Galactus aren't the only ones who use power cosmic. Canonically all Eternal's use the power cosmic. Sersi, Thanos, Zuras ect.



Even the eternals of Uranos?


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> The fact that people actually think Thor isn't resistant to possession is even more hilarious though.
> I mean even Dr Strange had to back off when he wasn't prepared to handle the enormity of Thor's godly soul.



Palpatine has the force though, and he's from star wars. He's more powerful than the Sorceror Supreme who ends universe destroying threats and fights Skyfather level beings every other sunday. He's got Force Tornado, Force Lightning, Force Storm, Fold Time, Gay Space. With these inferior abilities he will be able to beat a superior being. Hivemind accept me.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Even the eternals of Uranos?



Yes. Mentor the father of the Uranus Eternal's is Zuras' brother. Making Eros and Thanos cousins with Thena. Earth Eternal of which Mentor was one were caught in an experiment which turned their father Kronos into an abstract, and left all Earth Eternal's the ability to manipulate the Power Cosmic. 

Mentor then let Earth, mated with an unmutated Eternal who left Earth eons ago with her kind and repopulated Uranos. 

The Current Eternals on Uranos are the second migration of Earth Eternal's to Uranos.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

Bedlam Spirits likely solo

which is the funny part


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 7, 2011)

Team one rapes hard


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

>doesn't know what the Bedlam Spirits are

lol


----------



## Supersonic Racer (Sep 7, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN! Star Wars has people like THAT  Well in that case then they could potentially stand a chance. I still say Thor and Silver Surfer could win, but they might have a fight on their hands.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Supersonic Racer (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, then they could probably take Thor down with difficulty. But Silver Surfer might be a bit much.

I guess the only way they could maybe stomp is the fact they both go FTL without using any kind of hyperspace or anything.

Unless these people can also go FTL. If they can, Thor is down. Silver Surfer should still be able to pull off a win though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 









gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## Supersonic Racer (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah, Thor's probably going down. It'll be a close match for the Surfer from what I know. I'm not hugely knowledgeable about him though, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









But of course, mein square


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 7, 2011)

Is that Gav or Gay?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2011)

That would be Gav


----------



## Supersonic Racer (Sep 7, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That much I know about hehe. Silver Surfer should be able to survive that shouldn't he? Thor may be in a bit of trouble.....God EU cranked SW powerlevel up very high.

On a side note, why the hell is almost everyone a mod


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 7, 2011)

^

the forum's glitching out apparently.


----------



## Light (Sep 7, 2011)

Cause someone did something


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2011)

This is ignoring the novelization feats, such as Luke Skywalker killing off thousands of soldiers all at once, Darth Bane and several Sith Lords life wiping a planet (aside from Nihilus that is), Death Star superheating planets at less than half power, etc.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 7, 2011)

take out the entire galaxy? not really collapse any government and take down any fleets and any individual powers minus a few yeah sure.

Didn't superman take out the GE in a thread here? I mean in a non thor Trolling thread..


----------



## Supersonic Racer (Sep 7, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> This is ignoring the novelization feats, such as Luke Skywalker killing off thousands of soldiers all at once, Darth Bane and several Sith Lords life wiping a planet (aside from Nihilus that is), Death Star superheating planets at less than half power, etc.



And that's JUST the force users ._. Well, then they might be able to win....No wonder what the wiki calls it Star Wars expanded Rape.

And I enjoy my cool green name


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2011)

Supersonic Racer said:


> And that's JUST the force users ._. Well, then they might be able to win....No wonder what the wiki calls it Star Wars expanded Rape.



Not counting Zonama Sekot, a sentient planet that can use the Force

Might as well call it EU's Ego

Then there's Abeloth, etc


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 7, 2011)

since we're all green (mostly) I say we topic ban Thor


----------



## Glued (Sep 7, 2011)

Supersonic Racer said:


> DAMN! Star Wars has people like THAT  Well in that case then they could potentially stand a chance. I still say Thor and Silver Surfer could win, but they might have a fight on their hands.



Blame it on Alan Moore.

He made dem spirits.


----------



## Supersonic Racer (Sep 7, 2011)

Well then I'm not really sure who wins anymore. Main advantage for Thor and Silver Surfer seems to be speed at the moment.

Is it possible for a series to have official wank? Because that seems like what the EU is when you compare it's power to the movies.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

Celestials in Star Wars:

- built entire artifical planets and star systems
- super weapons of mass destructions
- Centerpoint Station can use a hyperspace/gravity based weapon tech from the basis of replusor tech to move entire planets and star systems, wipe out fleets of thousands of ships across the galaxy, and blow up stars
- built the Maw star system and populated with neutron stars, black holes, and gravity quakes
- built the unnamed super weapon that wiped out an entire star system
- placed Abeloth on a planet that they put two black holes around another miniature Centerpoint Station to keep her sealed since they could not kill her


----------



## Supersonic Racer (Sep 7, 2011)

Fang said:


> Celestials in Star Wars:
> 
> - built entire artifical planets and star systems
> - super weapons of mass destructions
> ...





I knew EU had some crazy feats but this is......Just wow. I say Star Wars wins now.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 7, 2011)

I bet if Thor Godblasts everyone they would die though


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2011)

If bet if Matta Clatta's opinion mattered

People would actually listen to what he has to say


----------



## Light (Sep 7, 2011)

Well it's not like they would let Thor godblast them anyway.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

If Matta Clatta's opinion mattered

Why does only Thor actually listen to what he has to say


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2011)

But then who else is going to rep him, mein square


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 7, 2011)

> doot doot *Bedlam Spirits* doot doot


----------



## Glued (Sep 7, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


>



That is a pretty nice, except The Bedlam Spirits didn't do anything with souls. So I don't know why your posting that pic. 

Tilotny turned Leia's heart into a diamond and Splendid Ap sent the storm troopers back into the past 8000 years. Did you even read the posts that were made.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> That is a pretty nice, except The Bedlam Spirits didn't do anything with souls. So I don't know why your posting that pic.


I was trying to refute the possession argument before I got into that



Ben Grimm said:


> Tilotny turned Leia's heart into a diamond and Splendid Ap sent the storm troopers back into the past 8000 years. Did you even read the posts that were made.


Turning his heart into a diamond would of course not kill Thor so........???
Yeah I know about most of this its not going to work on Thor or are you forgetting that Thor is not a mook storm trooper who can't time travel?
I'm pretty sure Thor posted this scan multiple times by now

Here's Thor Time traveling

Here's Thor reversing Time

Here's Thor freezing time


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2011)

"Your power only affects humans! I am the God of Thunder!"

gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## Vault (Sep 7, 2011)

Lol as if transmutation works on Thor.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

Lol at as if Thor routinely fights abstract beings and doesn't get his ass kicked


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

Not gonna touch this thread right now


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 7, 2011)

so to sum up this thread Thor lost his fucking mind

and Matta is enlightening us with his sagely views?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Not gonna touch this thread right now



I like how Thor isn't even the one who opens these threads.

And was it here or another thread where the above Space Phantom scene was called ugly art? If that's Kirby art as it seems, whippersnapper needs to get off the lawn.


----------



## Supersonic Racer (Sep 7, 2011)

This is still going? Seems almost everyone is arguing in favor of Star Wars(EU and it's power inflation.....)


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Fang said:


> Lol at as if Thor routinely fights abstract beings and doesn't get his ass kicked



Thor fights high level beings all the time. In fact in all his adventures with the Avenger's on earth he HOLDS BACK.

Thor fights Elder Gods, Skyfathers, Celestials, Death Gods, Hell Lords every other day of the week. He routinely kills Sutur a Galaxy Buster and Odin's rival.

Here he survives multiple blasts from Celestials.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor survives a planet busters while unconscious. 



If he can do that while sleeping, lol death star.


----------



## Glued (Sep 7, 2011)

Arishem could have dismissed Thor anytime that he wanted.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Molecular fuckery? Thor says 



So what do these guys have that can harm Thor? I haven't even got to Surfer yet.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Speed of Thought? Thor says


----------



## Glued (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Molecular fuckery? Thor says
> 
> 
> 
> So what do these guys have that can harm Thor? I haven't even got to Surfer yet.



Umm...the Bedlam spirits didn't freeze molecules, they turned one Storm Trooper into solid diamond. He was transmuted, but no doubt Thor has resistance to transmutation.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor absorbs them 




Once again Star Wars loses.


----------



## Glued (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Thor absorbs them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who exactly is Thor absorbing?


----------



## Es (Sep 7, 2011)

What is this I don't even...


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Who exactly is Thor absorbing?



The Presence look him up. 

Tho absorbs a Galaxy Buster.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor soul sucks them.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 7, 2011)

Having never heard of the character I looked him up, it says he emits nuclear radiation...which not the same thing as what the Bedlam spirits are by the way.


----------



## Bender (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Glued (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Thor soul sucks them.



He's going to soul suck Titolyn, Splendid AP and the other two at the same time?

Alright, but what is keeping Thor from being turned into a diamond?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Having never heard of the character I looked him up, it says he emits nuclear radiation...which not the same thing as what the Bedlam spirits are by the way.



I don't know what they are, but Thor's hammer can absorb all kinds of stuff, from generic energy to Magneto's entire power set to a Herald level Asgardian's divine life force/immortality.

It's one of his better powers.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

All of the Asgardians in the Destroyer armor amping Odin aren't shit to the lowest of the Celestials.

I like how he wanks that the other way though.

As for the Bedlam Spirits, they are reality warpers. I can't find the Alan Moore interview but he basically says the level or plane of existence they resides on indicates their abstract status.


----------



## Glued (Sep 7, 2011)

TO Thor: The Bedlam spirits are abstract beings, how do we even know that they are energy?


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> He's going to soul suck Titolyn, Splendid AP and the other two at the same time?
> 
> Alright, but what is keeping Thor from being turned into a diamond?



Thor says :lol to transmutation.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Blame it on Alan Moore.
> 
> He made dem spirits.



Alan Moore has written Star Wars?

When and what?


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

They have no physical form.

Nope.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Alan Moore has written Star Wars?
> 
> When and what?



He wrote a few stories in Marvel Star Wars.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Fang said:


> All of the Asgardians in the Destroyer armor amping Odin aren't shit to the lowest of the Celestials.



The Fourth Host are made from the most powerful of Celestials. Stop your baseless nonsense.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> The Presence look him up.
> 
> Tho absorbs a Galaxy Buster.



That's shit compared to his containing a Death-powered bomb that could destroy 1/5 of the entire Marvel universe in the span of a single page, back in Avengers Annual #16.

If you have no shame, that is.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

Still not seeing anything to deal with abstract beings


----------



## Glued (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Thor says :lol to transmutation.



Alright, what does Decay do?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Fang said:


> Still not seeing anything to deal with abstract beings



When you say abstract, do you mean Marvel Abstract entity power level, or abstract properties.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

I mean exactly as I say: non-corporeal reality warpers who have shown mastery over time and space, mass, matter, and energy and the physical world.

One of the Bedlam Spirits accidentally sent a bunch of people over 8000 years into the past. They work on a completely different reality, and reside on a higher level then normal beings do.

So yes, actual reality warping abstract beings.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor laughs at transmutation.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Fang said:


> I mean exactly as I say: non-corporeal reality warpers who have shown mastery over time and space, mass, master, and energy and the physical world.
> 
> One of the Bedlam Spirits accidentally sent a bunch of people over 8000 years into the past. They work on a completely different reality, and reside on a higher level then normal beings do.
> 
> So yes, actual reality warping abstract beings.



Option B then.

Also.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 7, 2011)

That's not resisting transmutation, that's Grey Gargoyle's stone touch wearing off. It has a time limit

Hell the narrative even says that. "And once I am Immortal my stone touch will last forever as well." in story for said .1 Grey Gargoyle jumped Thor and succeeded in turning him to stone.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor perceives things on different planes too. Here he escapes from a Cosmic Cube.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

So many mods here.

Also, I vaguely recall Thor being transmutated during Atlantis Attacks.

Rings any bells?


----------



## Supersonic Racer (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2011)

Lol thor. 

Aso are we teh OBD mod army?


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> That's not resisting transmutation, that's Grey Gargoyle's stone touch wearing off. It has a time limit



Um no it's not. Read the scan Thor uses Mjolnir to resist it before it wears out. But you probably purposely ignored what he said.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

As the current Mouth of the Hivemind, I hereby declare need of a sacrifice.


----------



## Supersonic Racer (Sep 7, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Lol thor.
> 
> Aso are we teh OBD mod army?



Yes, we are teh mod army! Viva la mod style names!

That or the site is just bugging out. I like the first one better though 



> As the current Mouth of the Hivemind, I hereby declare need of a sacrifice.



Sacrifice! Sacrifice! Sacrifice!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Thor perceives things on different planes too. Here he escapes from a Cosmic Cube.



Wait a second...that was like a pocket dimension wasn't it...and it even says he only excaped because he figure out where the boundry was at it's weakest.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Give issue numbers dammit.

I only have a vague idea of what that's from because of Choi's art.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 7, 2011)

What are the Bedlam spirits feats?

We can't just assign them a level of power without getting an understanding of what they have shown to do. That's the definition of a NLF.

Also, hasn't the Silver Surfer affected Abstract beings before? He has after all clashed with Galactus, I don't know how many times. He loses most of the time but I doubt the Bedlam spirits are anywhere near as powerful as Big G.


----------



## Glued (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Um no it's not. Read the scan Thor uses Mjolnir to resist it before it wears out. But you probably purposely ignored what he said.



"Storms weather rock given long enough."

I have no idea what that even means.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Um no it's not. Read the scan Thor uses Mjolnir to resist it before it wears out. But you probably purposely ignored what he said.



Yes, this is after he had been under tht Stone Touch for a extended period of time, it's not a resistence feat if he still succumbed to it in the first place, it just means he was able to overcomb the touch's magical nature after the fact.

Also by this time the Touch was probably about to wear off anyways, keep in mind none of the other Asgardians were capable of resisting it either for that matter


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

They were stated in the narration and the Essential Atlus entry itself to be nigh-omnipotent abstract beings.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 7, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Wait a second...that was like a pocket dimension wasn't it...and it even says he only excaped because he figure out where the boundry was at it's weakest.



It's rather apparent that it's nothing like wherever the Bedlam Spirits come from, anyway.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> Also, hasn't the Silver Surfer affected Abstract beings before? He has after all clashed with Galactus, I don't know how many times. He loses most of the time but I doubt the Bedlam spirits are anywhere near as powerful as Big G.



If it's what I'm thinking about, one is usually regarded as a career outlier and the other an instance where he almost died if not for Galactus healing him afterwards.

Galactus has overpowered the Surfer with a gesture.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Wait a second...that was like a pocket dimension wasn't it...and it even says he only excaped because he figure out where the boundry was at it's weakest.



It was a pocket dimension inside a Cosmic Cube and escaping it wasn't the point I was trying to make. Read the 1st scan again.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 7, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Give issue numbers dammit.
> 
> I only have a vague idea of what that's from because of Choi's art.



The scan of Thor breaking out of Grey Gargoyles's stone touch is during a .1 issue, I can't remember the number

The other one with him traveling between realms is Astonishing Thor 4 I think


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 7, 2011)

Incorporeal beings that have mid tier reality warping powers compared to anything in the MU=Bedlam spirits
If you need to break out an interview from Alan Moore rather then actually post scans showcasing their powers compared to the Celestials or other abstracts we might as well call this a day.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Also by this time the Touch was probably about to wear off anyways, keep in mind none of the other Asgardians were capable of resisting it either for that matter



Thor is not like other Asgardian's though is he. He's half elder god.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Yes, this is after he had been under tht Stone Touch for a extended period of time, it's not a resistence feat if he still succumbed to it in the first place, it just means he was able to overcomb the touch's magical nature after the fact.
> 
> Also by this time the Touch was probably about to wear off anyways, keep in mind none of the other Asgardians were capable of resisting it either for that matter



Grey Gargoyle's always been hax.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Thor is not like other Asgardian's though is he. He's half elder god.



I'm aware of that, but it still doesn't change the fact that he still succumbed to the Stone Touch and wasn't able to break out of it's hold until a extended period of time.

It's not a resistence feat.

I'm not even arguing for Star Wars, because I don't care who wins really. I'm just trying to get you to understand that this feat is not what you say and think it is.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> The scan of Thor breaking out of Grey Gargoyles's stone touch is during a .1 issue, I can't remember the number
> 
> The other one with him traveling between realms is *Astonishing Thor* 4 I think



Yeah, that's it.



Matta Clatta said:


> Incorporeal beings that have mid tier reality warping powers compared to anything in the MU=Bedlam spirits
> If you need to break out an interview from Alan Moore rather then actually post scans showcasing their powers compared to the Celestials or other abstracts we might as well call this a day.



No one's seriously saying they're at the level of the Celestials.

Which doesn't matter because neither Thor nor the Surfer are, either.

For starters, Thor's body isn't more durable than the hosted Destroyer Armor, and the Celestials were peeling it away with single attacks. He was a fly to them.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor beat this guy.



 Star Wars verse


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 7, 2011)

Fang said:


> They were stated in the narration and the Essential Atlus entry itself to be nigh-omnipotent abstract beings.



Statements can only get you so far though. Feats are still needed to back it up.

Odin isn't a nigh omnipotent being and he would rape a bedlam spirit. I'm bringing it up, not so this is identified as a red herring but to show that a nigh omnipotent being is above Odin and these spirits most likely are not.


----------



## Glued (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Star Wars verse



Why are you laughing, Star Wars has multiple planetary super weapons.

Plus you haven't told me what Decay does.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> Statements can only get you so far though. Feats are still needed to back it up.
> 
> Odin isn't a nigh omnipotent being and he would rape a bedlam spirit. I'm bringing it up, not so this is identified as a red herring but to show that a nigh omnipotent being is above Odin and these spirits most likely are not.



He mentioned some feats earlier.

And the expression nigh-omnipotent can have a series context or an OBD context.

The second takes into account we discuss the power levels of every piece of fiction we can get our hands into.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor (Or somebody else who has them) do us all a favor and pst the rest of that fight. I can't remember the outcome due to Chaos War being a horrid mess...i'm pretty sure though Thor did have a ton of trouble fighting him though...


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Why are you laughing, Star Wars has multiple planetary super weapons.
> 
> Plus you haven't told me what Decay does.



He's an Exemplar who can decay anything it touches as Juggernaut cannot be stopped while moving.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Thor (Or somebody else who has them) do us all a favor and pst the rest of that fight. I can't remember the outcome due to Chaos War being a horrid mess...i'm pretty sure though Thor did have a ton of trouble fighting him though...



The fight against Glory? Sure.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> He's an Exemplar who can decay anything it touches as Juggernaut cannot be stopped while moving.



That sounds more like temporal manipulation than transmutation from the way you're describing it...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor was knocked out during the course of the Glory fight then I don't know what the hell happened afterwards either, other than Herc getting cancelled after ten issues.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor vs Glory (A god composed of thousands of gods)


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Thor vs Glory (A god composed of thousands of gods)



Mangog is more gangsta.


----------



## Glued (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor laughs at Transmutation huh?


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> Statements can only get you so far though. Feats are still needed to back it up.



Your comprehension skills are awful:

Character fallible statements/direct words from the author and backed by the entry in the Atlus itself are not the same thing.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Thor laughs at Transmutation huh?



Yeah and he turned back into his godly self. Or did you just find a random scan to post without knowing what happens in the story?


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

So how does Thor do that when his brain is turned into a rock?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Thor laughs at Transmutation huh?



Odin sealed Thor into the mind of a human architect too.

The 90s ruled.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Yeah and he turned back into his godly self. Or did you just find a random scan to post without knowing what happens in the story?



After he found his hammer...if that is the start of Frog of Thunder, and the story arc that i'm thinking of of course.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> After he found his hammer...if that is the start of Frog of Thunder, and the story arc that i'm thinking of of course.



He had to go to pains to lift Mjolnir with the limitations of a frog body. Greatest comics.

ITT: Thor 101.


----------



## Glued (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Yeah and he turned back into his godly self. Or did you just find a random scan to post without knowing what happens in the story?



Yeah after three issues, but the fact remains he can be transmutated.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

The fact remains he can reverse it. So it's useless.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Thor was knocked out during the course of the Glory fight then I don't know what the hell happened afterwards either, other than Herc getting cancelled after ten issues.



Wrong. Thor beat Glory twice and killed him the second time.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

Show me Thor resisting transmutation without his head or brain.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 7, 2011)

Fang said:


> Show me Thor resisting transmutation without his head or brain.



Has the Bedlam Spirits transmutation worked on any being of Thor's level?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Wrong. Thor beat Glory twice and killed him the second time.



He didn't reverse to Donald Blake?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Yeah after three issues, but the fact remains he can be transmutated.



nhyeaaah

Loki sorts of gets a pass to do some feats like turning people into frogs and shit

Because it's Loki


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Fang said:


> Show me Thor resisting transmutation without his head or brain.



Show me proof that they can remove his head or brain.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 7, 2011)

Charcan said:


> He didn't reverse to Donald Blake?



Actually he did, the reulting fight with Glory caused Thor so much damage combined with his fall to earth made him revert back to his mortal form.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> nhyeaaah
> 
> Loki sorts of gets a pass to do some feats like turning people into frogs and shit
> 
> Because it's Loki



Loki transmutated Bor for thousands of years.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Charcan said:


> He didn't reverse to Donald Blake?



He did, but only because he was exhausted.




Emperor Joker said:


> Actually he did, the reulting fight with Glory caused Thor so much damage combined with his fall to earth made him revert back to his mortal form.



Ignoring that Thor crippled Glory irreversibly to make it seem like Thor lost.



Charcan said:


> Loki transmutated Bor for thousands of years.



It's not like Bor was caught unawares and Loki admitted it.....oh wait.


----------



## Glued (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> The fact remains he can reverse it. So it's useless.



And what is to keep the Bedlam spirits from turning Thor into a Frog then sending him back in time 8,000 years without mjolnir?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

Charcan said:


> He didn't reverse to Donald Blake?



they stalemated-ish.


Glory being a massive skyfather entity who went about it's buisness with psionic power
It's just that people like Thor, they don't see categories very well. He will blow your telepathic attacks with his wind because of God logic.
It's like Volstag blocking a huge stadium busting energy blast with "Sword Parry!"


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> And what is to keep the Bedlam spirits from turning Thor into a Frog then sending him back in time 8,000 years without mjolnir?



Well, you see, the problem is that Be- Oh God, I'm done touching this thread

I feel dirty

I'm getting out of here now


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Ignoring that Thor crippled Glory irreversibly to make it seem like Thor lost.



So defensive.

The point is it wasn't a casual feat by any means.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 7, 2011)

Strongest person a bedlam spirit has transmuted is needed to or else we can't assume that it will work on Thor, considering he has a resistance to that type of stuff.

Silver Surfer is not going to stand there while this is happening either.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> And what is to keep the Bedlam spirits from turning Thor into a Frog then sending him back in time 8,000 years without mjolnir?



His superior speed, strength, reflexes, power ect. I like how you act like Thor will stand doing absolutely nothing while the Star War's verse fires their best shots at him. 

Thor soul sucks them.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Loki transmutated Bor for thousands of years.



Asgardian Magic does foul things to asgardians if they are caught unaware

If they're not they'll just, I don't know, god block it.
they'll "PHAH, COUNFOUND YOUR FOUL ENCHANTMENTS, THEY WILL NOT AVAIL YOU AGAIN!" and not be affected by it.

Maybe it'll cause discomfort, like a shock, but they won't affect magical beings like gods because of, God, and I loathe myself, it's their magical nature. Their very own form that they have taken is a magical consequence of their own being and they have some control over it


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor does what again?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> they stalemated-ish.
> 
> 
> Glory being a massive skyfather entity who went about it's buisness with psionic power
> ...



Didn't have a problem with that last. The whole thing was a setup by the Evil Fantastic Four, and Asgard weapons aren't average. Another of the Warrior Three downed the Thunderbolts ride with an arrow.



Banhammer said:


> Well, you see, the problem is that Be- Oh God, I'm done touching this thread
> 
> I feel dirty
> 
> I'm getting out of here now



Let the Hivemind replenish your resolve.


----------



## Bender (Sep 7, 2011)

Not making much progress are you Thor? ..... 


I wonder why?


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Fang said:


> Thor does what again?



Feat's of their "omnipotence" please. Sentry according to Loki was "All Powerful" too. We all know what Thor did to his face.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

I still waiting for a counter against their shown abilities, which you keep seeming to fail at.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Fang said:


> I still waiting for a counter against their shown abilities, which you keep seeming to fail at.



Already posted it. Soul suck. GG.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Asgardian Magic does foul things to asgardians if they are caught unaware
> 
> If they're not they'll just, I don't know, god block it.
> they'll "PHAH, COUNFOUND YOUR FOUL ENCHANTMENTS, THEY WILL NOT AVAIL YOU AGAIN!" and not be affected by it.
> ...



Asgardians are actually classified as beings of magic born in a dimension with stated different rules to Earth, but that works in weird ways sometimes. Like not being bulletproof (which officially no longer applies after Ragnarok) but being resistant or impervious to stuff that shits on bullets.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Already posted it. Soul suck. GG.





Fang said:


> I still waiting for a counter against their shown abilities, *which you keep seeming to fail at*.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm still waiting for you to post them countering any 1 of Thor's abilities. Which you *definitely* fail at.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Asgardians are actually classified as beings of magic born in a dimension with stated different rules to Earth, but that works in weird ways sometimes. Like not being bulletproof (which officially no longer applies after Ragnarok) but being resistant or impervious to stuff that shits on bullets.



On something that has nothing to do with this thread
There's all this crazy shit thor can do like, displace himself from reality, or use his powers of "storms" to tap into the astral plane and see metaphorical storms, stuff like trippy shatter points.
He's not very skilled with magic, no where near as Loki, but truth is, he's odinson and he has the power. He seldom taps into into it because he's defined by his form and his form is the God of the Storm with a big hammer


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

The ones you keep lying about or obfuscating intentionally when caught lying with most of your scans?

looool


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 7, 2011)

Surfer > Thor

Why is Thor the topic of discussion?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Feat's of their "omnipotence" please. Sentry according to Loki was "All Powerful" too. We all know what Thor did to his face.



Pfffffft you could do this thing better, saying that beyond Loki's "fallible character statement" it was the recap writeup by the editor/writer that said he was nigh-omnipotent, while another by the creator of the character said he was a reality warper, while yet another interview says the Void died because of himself.

Not even getting into the red herring of Sentry fighting Thor, though the fact the Void was torturing Thor unabated before Loki and the Norn "created by the lady who created Durok the Demolisher" Stones will always hang like a black cloud of infinitendrils.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey CD, do you have scans of Alema Kato in the Sith Corsair? Or do I have to wait till Nihilus gets back online?


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

BAD BD said:


> Surfer > Thor



Absolutely wrong. But both are more powerful than 10 star wars verses.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

BAD BD said:


> Surfer > Thor
> 
> Why is Thor the topic of discussion?



Because it's what Thor baits everybody with.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

Actually are you Sentry's proxy account? Your frustration and jellyness with Star Wars is striking and unnaturally similar.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey if it works on a storm trooper its going to work on Thor right


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

This thread is why I hate respect threads with no references.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Hey if it works on a storm trooper its going to work on Thor right



It's not a no-limits fallacy when Star Wars is involved.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 7, 2011)

this thread is jellytown


----------



## Supersonic Racer (Sep 7, 2011)

Think this will get on the wiki? What with the whole "Hivemind." thing and Thor wank?

Also lol at Thor being stronger then the Silver Surfer.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor>Surfer.


----------



## Supersonic Racer (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Thor>Surfer.



Anymore to this?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Thor>Surfer.



Yes, because when they fought later on they totally didn't appear to be completely even with each other right...


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

@Emperor Joker


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Showing Thor cheapshotting the Surfer from behind is a terrible way to go about this.

Hey, it's suddenly Thor vs Surfer instead of both against SW.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 7, 2011)

Again when they fought later and Surfer was willing to actually fight back competently, they appeared to be pretty much even, i'm not referring to this fight scene as Thor openly cheapshotted him


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Surfer's pacifism makes him more punchable than average.


----------



## Supersonic Racer (Sep 7, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Showing Thor cheapshotting the Surfer from behind is a terrible way to go about this.
> 
> Hey, it's suddenly Thor vs Surfer instead of both against SW.



In this case Star Warsverse kicks back, grabs some popcorn, and watches the lulz.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Again when they fought later and Surfer was willing to actually fight back competently, they appeared to be pretty much even, i'm not referring to this fight scene as Thor openly cheapshotted him



This is from their second fight.





The fight got even once Thor's wound from retrieving the Galactus seed started to affect him. But once again you ignore it to get your point across.



Thor's wound.


@Charcan. Surfer can only harm him from attacking from the back.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 7, 2011)

Whoops didn't notice that as all the pictures load slowly for me. 

Irregardless even before the wound opened they still were even as Surfer got right back up from pretty much all of Thor's attacks.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> The fight got even once Thor's wound from retrieving the Galactus seed started to affect him. But once again you ignore it to get your point across.



As if posting scans of Surfer getting hit because he still wants to reason with Thor is any less dishonest.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Charcan said:


> As if posting scans of Surfer getting hit because he still wants to reason with Thor is any less dishonest.



Reason with Thor?  

You certainly did not read the story. Surfer was bloodlusted after Thor dropped Galactus.



You are the dishonest one.

He only started to reason once Thor wasn't backing down from trying to kill him.

Here


and here


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Reason with Thor?
> 
> You certainly did not read the story. Surfer was bloodlusted after Thor dropped Galactus.
> 
> ...



Hey, I'm not the one who started off saying Thor is superior to the Surfer with an out of context scan that a) had the Surfer not even getting knocked out and instead shrugging it off and b) had the Surfer being cheapshotted from behind while minding Odin. You could have started off with the Mars brawl, but that wouldn't have made it look like Thor was the clear superior right? Your post count is higher than the substance of your posts.

The fact Surfer alternates from doing his angry faces then mouthing off about giving the seed instead of ramming his board at Thor's backside again doesn't help your argument. He's never bloodlusted throughout. In fact that whole match is inconclusive and you know it. Neither Thor nor the Surfer incapacitated the other so far, and they probably won't fight again. Or if they do it won't matter.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Hey, I'm not the one who started off saying Thor is superior to the Surfer with an out of context scan that a) had the Surfer not even getting knocked out and instead shrugging it off and b) had the Surfer being cheapshotted from behind while minding Odin. You could have started off with the Mars brawl, but that wouldn't have made it look like Thor was the clear superior right? Your post count is higher than the substance of your posts.
> 
> The fact Surfer alternates from doing his angry faces then mouthing off about giving the seed instead of ramming his board at Thor's backside again doesn't help your argument. He's never bloodlusted throughout. In fact that whole match is inconclusive and you know it. Neither Thor nor the Surfer incapacitated the other so far, and they probably won't fight again. Or if they do it won't matter.



The fact is the fight showed Thor being superior. Surfer couldn't stop Thor dropping Galactus (Thor outspeed Surfer), Surfer was dropped by Thor like a ragdoll twice. Surfer actually commented that Thor hurt him. Thor on the other hand shrugged off Surfer's blasts and Surfer could only hold him back by   also attacking from behind with his board. Infact Surfer attacked Thor from behind 3 times, while Thor only did it once. Peer's don't have to be even. Sure Surfer can hang, but Mighty Thor has shown Thor is the superior.

The fact the Odin pimp slaps Surfer while Thor drops Galactus should be an indication. Btw before you complain about Galactus' power level he took Odin's strongest attack and got up, while Odin is now entering the Odin sleep.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

Remember that time Thor manipulated the energies of the Big Crunch?

Neither do I.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 7, 2011)

hahahaha this thread


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

@Thor except that being generous Thor never shows he's always that much faster than the Surfer, the way Quicksilver is compared to regular joes. It's just as likely Surfer was momentarily astounded by Thor having, you know, the *totally insane* idea of attacking Galactus himself on his own. In fact it's stuff like that that shows it's Thor the only one who could be assumed to be bloodlusted throughout, because focusing on fighting has allowed him to ignore his wound and its effects. He didn't even want to explain it to the Surfer, who cared about it more than Thor. And Thor headbutting Surfer and being the one expressing pain and bleeding doesn't help with your argument he's all that superior either.

They're in a similar league and haven't even knocked each other out, that's all there is to it.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Fang said:


> Remember that time Thor manipulated the energies of the Big Crunch?
> 
> Neither do I.



I remember when he whopped Surfer's ass though. You act like it didn't kill Surfer and Galactus didn't have to revive and repower him after he did that.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

Concession accepted


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Charcan said:


> @Thor except that being generous Thor never shows he's always that much faster than the Surfer, the way Quicksilver is compared to regular joes. It's just as likely Surfer was momentarily astounded by Thor having, you know, the *totally insane* idea of attacking Galactus himself on his own. In fact it's stuff like that that shows it's Thor the only one who could be assumed to be bloodlusted throughout, because focusing on fighting has allowed him to ignore his wound and its effects. He didn't even want to explain it to the Surfer, who cared about it more than Thor. And Thor headbutting Surfer and being the one expressing pain and bleeding doesn't help with your argument he's all that superior either.
> 
> They're in a similar league and haven't even knocked each other out, that's all there is to it.



About the headbutt. Thor dented Surfer's skull or did you purposely ignore that? 

Another thing. The Silver Surfer DOES NOT FEEL. He doesn't express pain.

Astonished that Thor would attack Galactus? He has COSMIC AWARENESS. He already knew what Thor was going to do. He just got out maneuvered. 

Read up on the current comics. It's annoying having to correct your every sentence. Inbox me and I'll link you the essentials so you can read for yourself.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> hahahaha this thread



I could post the Hulk Let The Battle Begin comic and the comic where Surfer just straight up turns Hulk into Banner and try to bait yet another pointless ABC derail...


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Another thing. The Silver Surfer DOES NOT FEEL. He doesn't express pain.



I find this funny when you posted a scan where he did just that.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

Not the first time Thor hasn't paid attention to his own scans.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 7, 2011)

So yeah this is pretty much a win for Thor and Surfer if were arguing who's stronger between them now.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 7, 2011)

this is entertaining stuff


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> About the headbutt. Thor dented Surfer's skull or did you purposely ignore that?



Nope I saw it. But you keep ignoring he didn't even have his silver skin cracked, like it's happened when the real superior stuff to his has wrecked his body. Not even when Thor hits him with Mjolnir and lightning right after the Mars ramming seemed close to knock the Surfer out, Thor isn't showing he's superior if he has to resort to that. He's comparable, that's all. And then they seemed equally matched until Sif showed up.



> Astonished that Thor would attack Galactus? He has COSMIC AWARENESS. He already knew what Thor was going to do. He just got out maneuvered.



Being aware of something does not include automatically acting on it, aka classic PIS. And Surfer's full awareness is as absent in that scene as Thor's Antiforce.



> Read up on the current comics. It's annoying having to correct your every sentence. Inbox me and I'll link you the essentials so you can read for yourself.



No, just explain to us again how hitting the Surfer from behind to little effect showed him being superior to the Surfer, since that was your winning opening salvo to say Thor>Surfer.

In fact, more on topic, I'm just curious: does that show he wins this thread alone, or does he need the Surfer for that? Because if you say Thor can outmaneuver a vastly FTL Cosmic Aware Surfer right under his nose, does that mean that on speed alone nothing in SW can ever surprise him, ambush him or whatever, no matter where he's being attacked from?


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Being aware of something does not include automatically acting on it, aka classic PIS. And Surfer's full awareness is as absent in that scene as Thor's Antiforce.


Fair enough




> In fact, more on topic, I'm just curious: does that show he wins this thread alone, or does he need the Surfer for that? Because if you say Thor can outmaneuver a vastly FTL Cosmic Aware Surfer right under his nose, does that mean nothing in SW can ever surprise him, ambush him or whatever?



Thor can win this alone as can The Surfer. Yes nothing in Star Wars will surprise Surfer or ambush him.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Charcan said:


> I could post the Hulk Let The Battle Begin comic and the comic where Surfer just straight up turns Hulk into Banner and try to bait yet another pointless ABC derail...



I could post an exhausted Thor oneshotting The Void.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2011)

Except for the part about which you haven't shown with the Bedlam Spirits, Zenoma Sekot, the Infant, the Sith Corsair, the Sun Crusher, Centerpoint Station, the Starkiller, the Star Wars Celestials, the scans Nihilius posted, etc...

Sure are grasping hard still.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> Thor can win this alone as can The Surfer. Yes nothing in Star Wars will surprise Surfer or ambush him.



I see.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> I could post an exhausted Thor oneshotting The Void.



Hardly God's way.


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Hardly God's way.





It's Thor's way


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 7, 2011)

Fang said:


> Except for the part about which you haven't shown with the Bedlam Spirits, Zenoma Sekot, the Infant, the Sith Corsair, the Sun Crusher, Centerpoint Station, the Starkiller, the Star Wars Celestials, the scans Nihilius posted, etc...
> 
> Sure are grasping hard still.



Except all those beings you posted have never demonstrated feats against beings on Thor or SS's level. Stormtroppers getting transmuted is hardly evidence at all to support your claim.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

In fact Thor being exhausted or diminished during the second half of Siege has always been an unsupported notion of Pantheon proportions, but no more than it is a red herring.


----------

